
T-mobile asked me for my PIN over the phone - aceperry
I wanted to change plans and have it activated the same day, which required that I call them directly.  They said that they could only &quot;open&quot; my account with the PIN and I had to verbally tell them my PIN.  I thought this was a security issue and told them that.  Their response was, &quot;sorry, no can do.&quot;  Since I didn&#x27;t know what my PIN number was, they issued me a temp number, and required that I give them a new PIN number over the phone, right after they issued me a temp PIN.  Isn&#x27;t this considered a bad practice? I&#x27;m not a security expert, but have always been told not to give out passwords&#x2F;PIN over the phone to anyone.
======
masonic
This is standard practice, asking for your PIN. If you used a temporary PIN
via text response, that should be enough for that task. The PIN protects you
from somebody acquiring your phone and then taking over your account.

If you're in North America, call before 7pm PT to improve your odds of getting
to their Oregon support people. They are _excellent_ in my experience, and
I've been an Advanced Support engineer.

If you land on their overseas support (Philippines), just hang up unless it's
a very basic question for which a wrong answer or botched change won't damage
you. I have been repeatedly lied to, had critical account settings screwed up
that took hours of rework, and disconnected in the midst of hour-long calls.
They are literally worse than useless. I've had handset manufacturer support
personnel confirm similar experiences.

The contrast is _astounding._

